# KFC- Cheeto Chicken Sandwich



## Smeagol (Jul 15, 2019)

Funny but true. Something I probably would have invented as a middle school kid staying at home in the summer time. 

https://www.kfc.com/cheetos-pop-up-party


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 15, 2019)

That looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Googling for the nearest KFC now!

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 15, 2019)

Pergamum said:


> That looks AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Googling for the nearest KFC now!


I thought the exact same thing, though I am on a diet, my next cheat day will consist of purchasing this item just out of curiosity.


----------



## hammondjones (Jul 15, 2019)

Possible 6th C violation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 15, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> I thought the exact same thing, though I am on a diet, my next cheat day will consist of purchasing this item just out of curiosity.


I might enroll in a marathon just so I can eat 3 of them!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Susan777 (Jul 15, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Funny but true. Something I probably would have invented as a middle school kid staying at home in the summer time.
> 
> https://www.kfc.com/cheetos-pop-up-party
> 
> View attachment 6179


Looks disgusting.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 15, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> Looks disgusting.........



BLASPHEMY!

How do we get someone blocked on the PB for such things?!?!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 15, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> Looks disgusting.........


My wife said the same thing. Maybe this is a MANwich

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 15, 2019)

Clearly some poor souls don't get enough home cooking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 2


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm pretty sure this would cause one to meet Jesus a bit quicker... I'm sure it tastes great though.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 15, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> I'm pretty sure this would cause one to meet Jesus a bit quicker... I'm sure it tastes great though.


Per your good Doctor report, Ryan I gotta say this sandwich may be what your heart has been longing for.......

Reactions: Funny 1 | Praying 1


----------



## Taylor (Jul 15, 2019)

@Grant Jones, I am triggered by the fact that your recent avatar change seems to me to be shoving your belief down our throats.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 15, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> @Grant Jones, I am triggered by the fact that your recent avatar change seems to me to be shoving your belief down our throats.


Are you hAngry?

*[Edited] to make hAngry for @Taylor Sexton

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Taylor (Jul 15, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Are you hungry?



Not for that sandwich, no.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 15, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Not for that sandwich, no.


That’s so OPC


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Jul 15, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Per your good Doctor report, Ryan I gotta say this sandwich may be what your heart has been longing for.......


There's a KFC right down the road from us. We chose McDonald's ice cream tonight though. 59 cent summer ice cream cones. A good deal it is.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 15, 2019)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> There's a KFC right down the road from us. We chose McDonald's ice cream tonight though. 59 cent summer ice cream cones. A good deal it is.


I plan on going for it on Friday. I was suspicious the actual sandwich would be a let down as fast food pictures are mostly deceiving. However even the YouTube food reviews show it looking just as delicious as the picture and it gets surprisingly good reviews.

And BTW, my wife does great home cooking, but when you do Keto you tend to plan your cheat days with a carb fest. Once per month, when i have a cheat day, I usually fill it with fried chicken and ice cream!

Just need a nacho cheese dipping sauce!


----------



## Susan777 (Jul 15, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> I plan on going for it on Friday. I was suspicious the actual sandwich would be a let down as fast food pictures are mostly deceiving. However even the YouTube food reviews show it looking just as delicious as the picture and it gets surprisingly good reviews.
> 
> And BTW, my wife does great home cooking, but when you do Keto you tend to plan your cheat days with a carb fest. Once per month, when i have a cheat day, I usually fill it with fried chicken and ice cream!
> 
> Just need a nacho cheese dipping sauce!


My low carb cheat days are 2 per year. I go for a cheesesteak sub or Ledo pizza. It sure wouldn’t be _that _thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 15, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> My low carb cheat days are 2 per year. I go for a cheesesteak sub or Ledo pizza. It sure wouldn’t be _that _thing!


No sure what diet you are doing, but I found a fairly satisfying healthy scratch for the Pizza itch, which likely explains why I don’t go that route on my cheat day. Google fathead pizza dough. Made from scratch shredded cheese, cream cheese, Almond flour, and egg.


----------



## Kinghezy (Jul 15, 2019)

One has to shake his head in wonder that the originator of this thread could productively contribute (at least until post 343) to a EP thread.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 15, 2019)

Kinghezy said:


> One has to shake his head in wonder that the originator of this thread could productively contribute (at least until post 343) to a EP thread.


Hey.....everyone has to break for lunch. I felt like we could use a lighter posting or two. The past couple days have felt a little heavy with the EP debate and the needed/received corresponding thread moderations.


----------



## Susan777 (Jul 15, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> No sure what diet you are doing, but I found a fairly satisfying healthy scratch for the Pizza itch, which likely explains why I don’t go that route on my cheat day. Google fathead pizza dough. Made from scratch shredded cheese, cream cheese, Almond flour, and egg.


I do fathead pizza a lot. It is surprisingly good. I keep my carb count under 30 gm/day and its funny, when I saw that “thing” you guys are admiring first thought was “it’s nothing but carbs” another good and fast meal is baked wings with Texas Pete and butter sauce


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 15, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> I do fathead pizza a lot. It is surprisingly good. I keep my carb count under 30 gm/day and its funny, when I saw that “thing” you guys are admiring first thought was “it’s nothing but carbs” another good and fast meal is baked wings with Texas Pete and butter sauce


Me too on the dough and carbs. Are you doing Keto? Ever made taco shells out of shredded cheese?


----------



## Susan777 (Jul 15, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Me too on the dough and carbs. Are you doing Keto? Ever made taco shells out of shredded cheese?


Not in ketosis lately, just low carb. I do miss Mexican food so if I could figure out how to make a taco shell with cheese I’d do it. Is it the same recipe as for the pizza crust?


----------



## TheInquirer (Jul 15, 2019)

I think it looks great, my wife and three daughters think it looks gross. Scientific proof of gender differences.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 15, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> Not in ketosis lately, just low carb. I do miss Mexican food so if I could figure out how to make a taco shell with cheese I’d do it. Is it the same recipe as for the pizza crust?


Even easier.
https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a52731/cheese-taco-shells-recipe/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Jul 15, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Me too on the dough and carbs. Are you doing Keto? Ever made taco shells out of shredded cheese?


 Wait a minute, you are on a diet that allows you to make shells out of CHEESE?!

That sounds delicious.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 15, 2019)

One things is for certain. The OP sandwich, while it may be inspiring, does does not follow the Westchickinster Standards and therefore is not a confessional sandwich. My last joke for today!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Jul 15, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Hey.....everyone has to break for lunch. I felt like we could use a lighter posting or two. The past couple days have felt a little heavy with the EP debate and the needed/received corresponding thread moderations.



I was intending for the emphasis to be on your cheesy (pun intended ) post 343.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 15, 2019)

@Grant Jones, we hang pretty tight on the board, but this has caused me to reevaluate my opinion of you. Infant baptism is one thing, but _this!_ It's not good brother... not good atall.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## timfost (Jul 15, 2019)

Grant,

You Southerners and your fried chicken.  Looks pretty gross, but I'm sure for some it's just the ticket for filling the cracks of the heart. 

***Mutters to himself, "only in America."***

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Jul 15, 2019)

It's insulting. Velveeta and Ro-tel, with some diced serranos added into the mix, on the other hand . . . well that's just a great staple. Queso what, you might say. Nacho business. I don't wanna taco bout it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 15, 2019)

timfost said:


> You Southerners and your fried chicken.


Please don't associate this with real Southern cuisine. That would break my heart.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 2 | Funny 1


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 15, 2019)

It doesn't look appetizing but I would take a bit to see if I liked it.


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jul 16, 2019)

@Grant Jones

You didn't know, but this burger originated in Sweden, originally called the Schmer Der Hurdy Gurdy.

It's made by flerpity floopin den sandwichens, boilen and burden den Cheetens, served with a side of perppity-kern and shrimpens, micronuken wid un bazooken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jul 16, 2019)

Cheetos = manna.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 16, 2019)

Harley said:


> You didn't know, but this burger originated in Sweden, originally called the Schmer Der Hurdy Gurdy.
> 
> It's made by flerpity floopin den sandwichens, boilen and burden den Cheetens, served with a side of perppity-kern and shrimpens, micronuken wid un bazooken.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 16, 2019)

Harley said:


> @Grant Jones
> 
> You didn't know, but this burger originated in Sweden, originally called the Schmer Der Hurdy Gurdy.
> 
> It's made by flerpity floopin den sandwichens, boilen and burden den Cheetens, served with a side of perppity-kern and shrimpens, micronuken wid un bazooken.



This was brilliant and, in my opinion, should be pinned for the edification of future generations.


----------



## De Jager (Jul 16, 2019)

We are all born with a burger-sized hole in our guts that only a KFC Cheetoh Chicken Sandwich can fill.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Username3000 (Jul 16, 2019)

Honest question, brothers: When does joking about a sandwich in spiritual terms become irreverent, or at least, unhelpful?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 16, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


>





Taylor Sexton said:


> This was brilliant and, in my opinion, should be pinned for the edification of future generations.


 Does this mean your going to try it?


----------



## De Jager (Jul 16, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> Honest question, brothers: When does joking about a sandwich in spiritual terms become irreverent, or at least, unhelpful?


I am not sure if you are referring to my post, but I have no problem with my post because I am not actually quoting biblical wording, but contemporary evangelical wording.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 16, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> Honest question, brothers: When does joking about a sandwich in spiritual terms become irreverent, or at least, unhelpful?



Not yet.


----------



## Username3000 (Jul 16, 2019)

Just throwing it out there, brothers. Not condemning. Always good to be mindful, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jul 16, 2019)

Rutherglen1794 said:


> Just throwing it out there, brothers. Not condemning. Always good to be mindful, right?


It's a noble concern. Jocularity about holy things is a crying sin in the professing church today and one we ought to see we don't fall into. I love a good joke and having a good laugh. But when it comes to God and his Word, I don't joke around or permit my children to.

That said, I don't believe anything in this thread has even come close to humor that I would call irreverent or profane.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jul 17, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


>



The Swedish Chef is a great way to amuse my girls and their father at the same time 



Taylor Sexton said:


> This was brilliant and, in my opinion, should be pinned for the edification of future generations.



Of all things I write, I'll be remembered for borkity-borkin wid den Shweden Chefen en der PersherkertyBerden?



To give credit where credit is due... don't get these stuck in your head...

Popkern

Bazooken

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jul 17, 2019)

I thought KFC's latest burger / sandwich in Australia was impressive. I was wrong...

https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/f...t/news-story/a2e58a7599c377ba3def993d964657c7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 17, 2019)

Josh Williamson said:


> I thought KFC's latest burger / sandwich in Australia was impressive. I was wrong...
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/f...t/news-story/a2e58a7599c377ba3def993d964657c7


Well it’s good you are willing to admit it. One should not dare to approach this cheesy monster without humbleness.


----------



## Kinghezy (Jul 17, 2019)

Alas, the KJV thead posteth counteth is increasing festinate'r than this one. Scotty, i needeth m're pow'r!


----------



## Taylor (Jul 17, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Does this mean your going to try it?



Absolutely not.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 19, 2019)

Well I know you have all been waiting. Warning warning the food depicted below is dangerous and I normally only eat like this on a monthly cheat day from my Ketogenic diet.

# 1 - The sandwich is delicious and worth trying. Chicken was crunchy, tender, juicy, with the classic KFC spice blend. Plus cheesy goodness and Cheetos. I say this as one who had given up on KFC.







#2 - I think this has also been a secret Russian ploy to conquer America, because 5 minutes later I looked like this (they now have infiltrated KFC):





# 3 - Still worth every bite

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ZackF (Jul 19, 2019)

Interesting thread...from Cheeto to keto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 19, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Well I know you have all been waiting. Warning warning the food depicted below is dangerous and I normally only eat like this on a monthly cheat day from my Ketogenic diet.
> 
> # 1 - The sandwich is delicious and worth trying. Chicken was crunchy, tender, juicy, with the classic KFC spice blend. Plus cheesy goodness and Cheetos. I say this as one who had given up on KFC.
> View attachment 6186
> ...


I am coveting and must repent. That looks oh sooooooooo goood.


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jul 19, 2019)

@Grant Jones did you rope your poor wife in take the photo of the first bite? I wouldn’t be surprised if you video recorded it to watch it later.


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 19, 2019)

Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> did you rope your poor wife in take the photo of the first bite?


Maybe


----------



## Susan777 (Jul 19, 2019)

Harley said:


> The Swedish Chef is a great way to amuse my girls and their father at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you made all that Swedish stuff up, had no idea it was a muppets character.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 20, 2019)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Please don't associate this with real Southern cuisine. That would break my heart.



It was probably dreamed up by someone in NYC.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 20, 2019)

When I saw Cheeto in the title, I was convinced it was another Trump Derangement Syndrome themed post. 

On second thoughts, given that the opening poster is another orange-haired American with similarily bad dietary habits, perhaps I was mistaken.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 20, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> When I saw Cheeto in the title, I was convinced it was another Trump Derangement Syndrome themed post.
> 
> On second thoughts, given that the opening poster is another orange-haired American with similarily bad dietary habits, perhaps I was mistaken.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jul 20, 2019)

I came to PB for the theology. I stay for the exquisite culinary critiques and witty banter. 

High class stuff, fellas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 22, 2019)

Now that you have had my full review I added a Poll (still holding out hope for @Taylor Sexton )


----------



## Taylor (Jul 22, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Now that you have had my full review I added a Poll (still holding out hope for @Taylor Sexton )



The leopard could more easily change his spots.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sad 1


----------



## timfost (Jul 22, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Now that you have had my full review I added a Poll (still holding out hope for @Taylor Sexton )



I've always thought Taylor was a reasonable guy, so I fully expect that he'll stay clear of this beast you call a sandwich.


----------



## Taylor (Jul 22, 2019)

timfost said:


> I've always thought Taylor was a reasonable guy, so I fully expect that he'll stay clear of this beast you call a sandwich.



I’m just disturbed by people here who call themselves Reformed who are so easily carried about by every wind of sandwich.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 22, 2019)

Taylor Sexton said:


> I’m just disturbed by people here who call themselves Reformed who are so easily carried about by every wind of sandwich.


Okay...but let’s not rule out the need to be re-sanwiched and always be resandwiching .

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Kinghezy (Jul 22, 2019)

To eat this sandwich, shows an under-realized eschatology.


----------

